

Serial Entrepreneur Shares His Secrets To Making $1M Revenue - vijayjeyapalan
http://blog.clarity.fm/serial-entrepreneur-shares-his-secrets-to-making-1m-revenue/

======
shanellem
Fantastic interview. Especially the last few lines:

There are not right and wrong choices. I’ve done both of these things and had
a great time with both of them. The only mistake is to not choose — try to
straddle the path — or to choose the path which ultimately will not make you
happy or fulfilled.

